# Sammelthread: Alternativen zum Mudguard / Dämpferschutzblech



## 7undachtzig (9. September 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

dieser Thread soll dazu dienen, verschiedene Lösungen zum Schutz des Dämpfers am WME zu sammeln.
Einige Ansätze wurden hier bereits präsentiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/conway-wme-we-make-enduro-bestell-aufbau-u-tuningfaden.743762/page-18

Im Folgenden nun meine Lösung eines alternativen Dämpfer-Schutzblechs für das Conway WME, optimiert für den RS Monarch Plus RC3 2014 (nicht DebonAir) und 1x11. Nicht für 2x11 einsetzbar, dafür existieren aber ebenfalls bereits Lösungen.
Folgendes benötigt ihr:
- 1x Marshguard
- 1x Kabelbinder
- Teppichmesser / Schere
- Lineal
- Unterlage
- Die Vorlage aus dem Anhang dieses Posts "Vorlage_Schutzblech_WME"

Die Vorlage einfach auf 100% ausdrucken (oder selbst zeichnen), ausschneiden, auf den Marshguard legen und per Teppichmesser die Umrisse nachfahren und ausschneiden.
Vorsichtig die obere Lasche umknicken. Diese Lasche sitzt dann in der Vertiefung am RS Monarch Plus ohne DebonAir Kartusche und dient der Positionierung. Die DebonAir Variante hat diese Vertiefung nicht (größere Luftkammer), hier ist auf die Lasche zu verzichten, sollte genauso funktionieren.

Anschließend einfach per Kabelbinder am Dämpfer befestigen. Das Schutzblech muss dann noch etwas in Richtung Antriebsseite gedreht werden, da es sich sonst mit dem Hinterbau in die Quere kommt.
Im Anhang noch ein paar Bilder dazu.

Voilà, das wars.
Falls ihr eigene Lösungen habt, würden sich die anderen WME Fahrer sicher freuen, wenn ihr diese hier ebenfalls teilt.


Hier noch eine kleine Anekdote, wie ich zum WME gekommen bin und warum ich mir einen alternativen Dämpferschutz überlegt habe.
Auf das Conway WME bin ich Anfang 2014 aufmerksam geworden, als dieses Bild im Internet aufgetaucht ist:





Das Design des Rads hat mich sofort überzeugt. Nach Geometrievergleichen (vorallem Reach und Kettenstrebenlänge, sowie generell das Hinterbaukonzept), Preis-Leistungs-Vergleichen (damit waren eigentlich alle "großen" Marken wie Trek, Specialized, Scott raus) und dem Abgleich technischer Lösungen (außenverlegte Züge und kein Pressfit am WME Alu) hat sich das WME immer mehr als mein Favourit herauskristallisiert.

Auf der Eurobike 2014 hat mich dann Marcus Pudenz, Testfahrer im WME-Projekt, gute 20 Minuten über das WME "aufgeklärt", welche Reifen er fährt, was er an seinem Rad verändert hat, worauf bei der Entwicklung geachtet wurde usw. Auch dieses nette Gespräch hat zu meiner Entscheidung für das WME beigetragen.

Nachdem ich dann zu Vergleichszwecken das Propain Tyee und das Canyon Strive probegefahren bin, hatte der Fahrradhändler in meinem Ort endlich das WME im Laden stehen. Nach einem Ausritt durch den nahegelegenen Wald war klar: das WME liegt mir mehr als das Tyee und das Strive (wobei das aber ehrlich gesagt etwas schwer zu beurteilen ist, wenn die Probefahrten ein paar Wochen auseinander liegen). Aber viel wichtiger, das WME geht mit 1x11 und 160/170mm fast genauso gut bergauf wie das Rad, das es ersetzen soll, mein altes Canyon Nerve XC mit 3x10 und 120mm. Von den Unterschieden in der Bergab-Performance brauchen wir hier nicht zu sprechen...
Also Kontostand beprüft, mein geballtes Verhandlungsgeschick eingesetzt und das Rad mit nach Hause genommen.
Jetzt stand das WME also endlich in meiner Wohnung. Aber es war (optisch) nicht zu 100% das Rad, das ich seit Anfang 2014 unbedingt haben wollte. Irgendwas hat nicht gestimmt, ich konnte aber einfach nicht sagen was.
Bis ich das Rad einem Kumpel gezeigt hab. Seine erste Reaktion war "Das Ding da geht gar nicht. Mach das weg" während er auf den Mudguard am Hinterbau gezeigt hat.
Und siehe da, das wars. Der Mudguard war auf dem Bild von damals (siehe oben) nicht drauf. Endlich sah das Rad so aus, wie es aussehen sollte!
Meiner Meinung nach bricht der Mudguard einfach voll mit den Linien des Hinterbaus.

Und damit sind wir wieder beim Thema dieses Threads. Der Dämpfer ist nunmal dem direkten Beschuss des Hinterrads ausgesetzt, gleichzeitig ist die Effektivität des werksseitigem Mudguards, naja, eingeschränkt. Von der Optik mal abgesehen.
Jetzt kann man einfach damit leben, dass der Dämpfer dreckig wird. Damit habe ich mich aber nicht zufrieden gegen und mir die oben beschriebene Lösung ausgedacht: Ein kleines Schutzblech, welches per Kabelbinder direkt am Dämpfer befestigt wird. Mein erster Prototyp war aus Karton und sollte eigentlich nur zeigen, dass das Schutzblech nicht mit dem Hinterrad / Hinterbau kollidiert und war nur Pi mal Daumen dimensioniert. Proof of Concept sozusagen. Im Endeffekt bin ich damit aber mehrere Touren gefahren und habe erst auf mein finales Design gewechselt, als der Karton aufgequollen war.
Der Dämpfer ist dabei trotz ordentlich Dreckbeschuss fast komplett sauber geblieben:



Und damit stand für mich fest: Weg mit dem Mudguard, her mit dem Dämpferschutzblech.

Vielen Dank fürs lesen!


----------



## Beppe (26. September 2015)

Ich denke die Variante (© @snooze) aus einer zurecht geschnittenen Trinkflasche wird schwer zu toppen sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## *Souly* (28. September 2015)

Servus,

Da fühle ich mich ja schon etwas geschmeichelt, dass ich namentlich erwähnt werde. Freut mich sehr das unser Gespräch auf der Eurobike zu deiner Entscheidung beigetragen hat.

Grüße Marcus


----------



## Donnerbolzen (22. November 2015)




----------



## C.Hill (17. Januar 2016)

Hi,

hier kommt mein Schutz für den Manitou McLeod, den ich mir in Kürze laserschneiden lasse:



Das Teil wird mit 2 Kabelbindern fixiert. Die Treppenstufen sind zum ablesen des Sag gedacht: 0% (zur Ausrichtung) - 10 - 20 - 30%.
Das untere Ende entspricht dem max. Federweg von 63mm. So kann man ablesen, wie der FW ausgenutzt wird.
Falls jmd. Interesse hat, könnt ihr euch gern melden.


----------

